# Difference between the Yang and Chen Tai Chi



## Mariel Maeso (Jul 25, 2005)

I want to know the difference between the Yang and the Chen Tai Chi?


----------



## Myrmidon (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Mariel:

 Good question!  Let's see if I can give you a good answer.

 Chen style taijiquan is the original style of taijiquan, Yang style taijiquan was derived from Chen style.

 The execution of Chen style is characterized by changes in tempo, spiral movements and fajing (energy release). Stances are ussually lower than in Yang style.

 The execution of Yang style is more even paced and seems to be slower than Chen style. Some of the more difficult movements of the Chen style were modified in the formulation of Yang style.

 Although both styles are good for self defense and for health, Chen style is definitely more combat oriented.

 I hope that this brief explanation was helpful to you.  :asian:

www.chenzhonghua.com


----------

